# yay



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

Tomorrow I have my appointment to,see another surgeon for a second opinion .......hope this surgeon is not a flop like the last one I saw......but over the phone he seems cool......have my questions ready that I didn't get to ask the first surgeon but I don't have my hopes up like I did the last time but I'm optimistic that he will do the surgery....wish me luck hugs3


----------



## next2normal (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck!!


----------



## Tiredofgraves (Apr 12, 2013)

thank u so much let u guys know how everything goes


----------

